

Flash Design Is The Problem - mwunsch
http://mantia.me/blog/flash-design-is-the-problem/

======
stevenwei
That is a very good point. Although obviously it doesn't have as much to do
with Flash as the fact that we've all been designing for mouse/keyboard
interaction for years now. You can, after all, do hovering menus using
Javascript/CSS.

But yes a bunch of existing Flash content relying on mouse clicks or keyboard
inputs will have to be rethought out for touchscreens based controls anyway.

